# Our beloved Bearded Dragon Noddy



## lilcindi (Nov 21, 2008)

I am just here to write about our beloved beardie Noddy. We are very good friends with this oet shop owner and he had somebody bring 6 adult beardies in and in this lot there was a disabled one about 3 years old. He had been dropped previously and lost the use of his back legs and part of his spine was broken. Well all the others got sold and the pet sho owner was keeping Noddy. For the 2 weeks he was there my girlfriend got really attatched to him and always had him out playing with him. The pet shop owner already had an adult mellors chameleon who was blind which needed looking after, so while my girlfriend was playing with Noddy, he said you can take him home if you want, and my girlfriends eyes lit up so we ended up taking him home. When we got him home he was sat on her knee watchin tele and just enjoying himself. He had to be hand fed as he couldn't catch his food, but he used to eat alot lol. We used to keep him in our bedroom and we used to have a bed settee and when we used to put it out, he used to bang his head on the viv to get noticed so we would get him out and he used to sleep in bed with us every night for ages, he was a real good little character, but he was always warm enough as our house is boiling and we like it warm in the bedroom. Anyway after we had had him 11 months, he just completely stopped eating, wouldn't swallow or anything and this got my girlfriend to tears every time he wouldn't eat, but he was still acting normal. After 2 weeks he became normal again, eating fine. Then after another couple of weeks, we came in and noticed his mouth full of sand, so we rushed to the bathroom to clean it out and rinsed him all over, an then we noticed his head always hanging sideways to the left. So the next morning we rung the vets up and we took him down. Then they told us he had a brain tumor and it was irritating him and he was trying to scratch it by rubbing it on the ground. They told us it was unlikely he would survive an operation, so we bought some antibiotics which she said might make it shrink but highly unlikely, but we had to try as it was Noddy. So we got him home and gave him his first dose, we left him in his viv for the rest of that day as the vets told us to, then when we went upstairs, he was really going mad, flipping his body over and ending up on his back, and really looked in alot of pain, so my girlfriend went in to get hold him and he bit her, which was defenately not Noddy, so then we decided that the only option left was to have him put to sleep. We were up all night watching him, and neither of us could stop crying. Then we went to the vets the next day and it only took 5 mins to give him the injection and that was it. We were in the vets crying that much the vet started lol, bless her, she didn't really want to have to put him to sleep because she knew how upset we were and how much we loved him. Then she came back into the room with him in a towel, and he looked so peaceful. Then i dug an hole in the back garden and we buried him and my granddad made him a nice big cross and we got him a plaque for it saying Noddy. He died just before last christmas.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P Noddy, sweet dreams wee man


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

r.i.p at least your not in pain anymore...x


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

rip noddy sweet dreams and hugs to you two


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

A touching tale...Noddy sounded like a really nice beardie...R.I.P Noddy!!


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope I get to experience even half the bond with my Beardie when I get one, as you've had with Noddy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

